# Well, Im not really sure what it is..



## Markw (Sep 5, 2010)

I cant seem to ID this one, but I figured Id share him to you. C&C appreciated if you feel so inclined. Got some motion blur going on..:er:

Nikon D90
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro







Mark


----------



## Sachphotography (Sep 5, 2010)

WOW.... IDK what that is but it cool... Very interesting looking little bug. Looks good and nice and creamy bokeh,


----------



## Markw (Sep 5, 2010)

He was very tiny, maybe 1/2" long. I found him while photographing bees, actually. The bees love the cockscones (flower in the photo). I would never have found him if I wasnt following the bees. :mrgreen:

Mark


----------



## ajkramer87 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats a crane fly. Not sure the which species though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 5, 2010)

Isnt that bug than can walk on water?


----------



## Markw (Sep 5, 2010)

I was thinking that also, but then I decided not to misname it if I didnt know for sure.  Its just so tiny.  I cant find any photos online of juvenile crane flies, so I have no way of telling..

Mark


----------



## Markw (Sep 5, 2010)

Im honeslty not sure, it wouldnt surprise me if it could, though.

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet capture.  Thats an odd critter Mark.


----------

